# Ed's 10" Sabatier Chef Knife



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Sep 11, 2016)

Went to the shop to finish Ed's knife, osage handles 10" of pure Mater Cuttin' Steel....hope you gonna like her Ed...

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brain M (Sep 11, 2016)

NICE! im working on one of those right now. They are Massive knives!


----------

